# WTB rabbit window gaskets(scrapers)



## dieselherb1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Has anyone found a company who sells large quantities of door-wndow weatherstriping, cheap? I have 5 caddies I'm trying to restore. I have a repair business so I can buy wholesale if available.


----------

